# tortoise and Hermit crab's?



## Lilithlee (May 11, 2011)

Okay, I have a question... 
Do people with only redfoot put Hermit crab's in with their tortoise? I'm just curious.


----------



## coreyc (May 11, 2011)

Nope I have them in with my leo's


----------



## Lilithlee (May 11, 2011)

what type of tortoise can't have them in their environment. Again just curious.


----------



## Mao Senpai (May 11, 2011)

I had them with my Leo's and Greeks. Well as long as the temp/humidity requirements are the same it should be fine. I never had an issue with them.


----------



## Lilithlee (May 11, 2011)

Okay, a third question... What type of Hermit crab's do you have?


----------



## Jessicap (May 11, 2011)

I keep my hermit crabs in with my red foot. They seem to get along good together. I see them often together in the hide or eating side by side. As for the type, I just know they are a land hermit crab, one pincher is bigger than the other and they prefer a round opening to their shell.


----------



## OllieInAZ (May 11, 2011)

Very interesting. I didn't know this could be done. 

Any risk or downside?


----------



## tortoises101 (May 11, 2011)

OllieInAZ said:


> Very interesting. I didn't know this could be done.
> 
> Any risk or downside?



Not much. Maybe really big crabs would pose a small risk to really small hatchling tortoises, or larger tortoises may chew on the crab's shell. But other than that they make great tankmates.


----------



## Mao Senpai (May 11, 2011)

I got whatever that was at Petco.. I can't recall what they were I guess the typical brown or cherry ones. In terms of risk... eh maybe the crab might get eaten if your tort decides to be carnivorous but mine just ignored each other and sometimes eat together but other than that... nothing I saw. I used them as cleanup crew for stuff I didn't get, for the time I had them.


----------



## Fernando (May 11, 2011)

I don't know much about hermit crabs but what would they "clean up"? Is their diet the same?


----------



## Jessicap (May 11, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> I don't know much about hermit crabs but what would they "clean up"? Is their diet the same?



They eat akk the little crumbs left by the tortoise. They eat a variety of food so do well with the Red Foot, a little fruit, greens and some 
animal protien.


----------



## Fernando (May 11, 2011)

Interesting. Thanks Jessica. I think my son will enjoy seeing that.



Jessicap said:


> FernandoM said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know much about hermit crabs but what would they "clean up"? Is their diet the same?
> ...


----------



## dmarcus (May 11, 2011)

Wow very interisting, love finding out all these interesting tid bits...


----------



## Madkins007 (May 11, 2011)

A quick guide to hermit crabs as tortoise habitat mates...

The common pet store hermit crab, the _Coenobita clypeatus_, often called the 'purple pincher' is a nice companion for many species of tortoises, especially those with warm, humid habitats. (Note- some other species of land crabs NEED salt water and other more specialized cares.)

Mostly, you just add 3 or more of the crabs in the habitat and leave them alone. Crabs are fairly social so do better in groups. They will usually find hides and food in the tortoise habitat- mostly uneaten food and some droppings. If you have crabs as well, you may want to leave the tortoise's uneaten food in the habitat all evening or early night.

Hermit land crabs are nocturnal, usually coming out just before sundown. They hide in places like small crannys in the habitat, dug into the substrate, hiding in flower pots, etc. It is nice to make sure they have places they can sleep that the tortoises cannot get to them. When they are preparing to molt, they want to hide and stay hidden so they need a good place for this, like a flowerpot of sandy soil. My hermits often get into my potted plants and dig them up when hiding, so I either use cheap plants, or add some rocks to the top of the pot to keep them out.

The crabs also like to climb, so offer opportunities for this, but make sure they cannot escape. They also like trying and changing shells, so provide a few. If your crabs are showing no interest in the empty shells, try some others in a wider range of sizes. 

They will drink by reaching into the water dish, so make sure it is easy for them to do so. 

Crab vs tortoise interactions are fascinating to watch, but rather uncommon. Most often, the tortoise will try to bite/chew the shell, and occasionally snap at an outstretched limb. Occasionally, something will happen and I will see what looks like a tortoise wrestling a crab, but neither ever seems injured (and I've been doing this now for about 3 years). If a tortoise ever DID eat a crab, I would count it as a snack. 

I've never had a crab injure a tortoise, but I am sure it could happen if the crab is big and the tort is small.

Overall, they add another layer of interest in the habitat. They are also a primitive species and interesting to watch on their own. It is fascinating to watch them climb into the oddest places, and negotiate places you would swear they could not fit.


----------



## Lilithlee (May 11, 2011)

Madkins007 said:


> A quick guide to hermit crabs as tortoise habitat mates...
> 
> The common pet store hermit crab, the _Coenobita clypeatus_, often called the 'purple pincher' is a nice companion for many species of tortoises, especially those with warm, humid habitats. (Note- some other species of land crabs NEED salt water and other more specialized cares.)
> 
> ...



Thanks, that a lot good info.


----------



## TortBrain (May 11, 2011)

Very interesting..
Any pic to share?
Thanks!


----------

